# Low carb muffins



## NoCarb (Mar 25, 2017)

hello! 
I am looking for ready to eat low carb muffins and the best I could find is this:
http://www.organicdeliverycompany.co.uk/bakery/muffins/crayve-s-banana-walnut-muffins-6-pack.html
40% carbs and 12% sugars, considering that normal muffins have at least 25% sugars

is there any better option?
thanks!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 26, 2017)

Forget the sugars bit.  All carbs affect BG.  At 40g for these, that is very high (if that is per muffin).


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow although a Waitrose double chocolate muffin has more sugar it has only 33.4g carbs compared to your 40.6g one, 40g is really NOT considered low carb by any standards and many low carbers have less than that in a whole day, you would be much better making your own with a low carb recipe they are not that difficult to make and yes I know you don't like cleaning or doing much (and I don't mean that in a nasty way) but if you are serious about low carbing you are much better to make your own stuff I'm afraid x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 26, 2017)

There are easy microwave ones to make online using coconut flour & almond flour.  Will have to try doing them myself one day.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Wow although a Waitrose double chocolate muffin has more sugar it has only 33.4g carbs compared to your 40.6g one, 40g is really NOT considered low carb by any standards and many low carbers have less than that in a whole day, you would be much better making your own with a low carb recipe they are not that difficult to make and yes I know you don't like cleaning or doing much (and I don't mean that in a nasty way) but if you are serious about low carbing you are much better to make your own stuff I'm afraid x


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Forty carbs a day


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Forty carbs a day


Yes some people do it and manage very well but I could not function on that haha x


----------



## Browser (Mar 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Wow although a Waitrose double chocolate muffin has more sugar it has only 33.4g carbs compared to your 40.6g one, 40g is really NOT considered low carb by any standards and many low carbers have less than that in a whole day, you would be much better making your own with a low carb recipe they are not that difficult to make and yes I know you don't like cleaning or doing much (and I don't mean that in a nasty way) but if you are serious about low carbing you are much better to make your own stuff I'm afraid x



Hi Kaylz,

I recently bought a copy of Tom Kerridge's book about low carb cooking and the Dopamine diet. He uses erythritol as a sugar replacement and makes  biscuits 1 carb each using ground almonds and flaxseed. Have you ever heard of this stuff? I think it's expensive but  could be worth it for seriously low carb cooking and baking.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 26, 2017)

Browser said:


> Hi Kaylz,
> 
> I recently bought a copy of Tom Kerridge's book about low carb cooking and the Dopamine diet. He uses erythritol as a sugar replacement and makes  biscuits 1 carb each using ground almonds and flaxseed. Have you ever heard of this stuff? I think it's expensive but  could be worth it for seriously low carb cooking and baking.


I've read about those for low carb alternatives but as I don't low carb I don't really look into it much, you can get a 200g bag of ground almonds for £2.30 and a 150g bag of flaxseed for 75p from Tesco so if you shop around you might be able to find cheaper alternatives  are you a low carber yourself then Browser, if so how are you finding it x


----------



## Browser (Mar 26, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I've read about those for low carb alternatives but as I don't low carb I don't really look into it much, you can get a 200g bag of ground almonds for £2.30 and a 150g bag of flaxseed for 75p from Tesco so if you shop around you might be able to find cheaper alternatives  are you a low carber yourself then Browser, if so how are you finding it x



I wouldn't call myself a low carber as I'm only over one week into my Diabetes sentence , but I'm keen to learn as much as I can and make things work for my own situation.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 26, 2017)

Almond flour is very similar to ground almonds & can be used instead.  Cheapest place is Lidl.  A good website for low carb ingredients is Buy Wholefoods Online.  The sweetener I use is Natvia.  All sweeteners you can bake with contain sugar alcohols.  If eaten to excess, they can cause laxative effects, so be careful.


----------



## Browser (Mar 26, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Almond flour is very similar to ground almonds & can be used instead.  Cheapest place is Lidl.  A good website for low carb ingredients is Buy Wholefoods Online.  The sweetener I use is Natvia.  All sweeteners you can bake with contain sugar alcohols.  If eaten to excess, they can cause laxative effects, so be careful.



Thanks for info and advice.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2017)

Almond flour in fact IS ground almonds - they just call if 'flour' in America.  Aldi are usually the cheapest source - and the muffin recipe is really easy - but the one I use, you bake in a normal oven rather than nuke.  Main thing using almonds instead of wheat flour is that it needs more moisture, hence you almost melt the butter rather than creaming, and use a goodly dollop of yogurt in it as well as the eggs.  The baking powder is essential and err on the side of heaped spoonfuls for it!

The one I use you can make savoury versions of instead of sweet ones, and cheesy ones are delish.

http://diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetes_forum/index.php/topic,1304.0.html

If it's sweet you want take the basic recipe (yog, butter, eggs, gr almonds, baking powder) and add a heaped dessertspoon of granulated sweetener - and lob something like a few blueberries - or chopped up apple or pear - or whatever but not a huge amount - scatter rather than pack it in - in it.  Just get a small handful of frozen fruit out the freezer before you start making them and by the time you get to the end and need to add them, they'll be defrosted enough.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 27, 2017)

NoCarb said:


> hello!
> I am looking for ready to eat low carb muffins and the best I could find is this:
> http://www.organicdeliverycompany.co.uk/bakery/muffins/crayve-s-banana-walnut-muffins-6-pack.html
> 40% carbs and 12% sugars, considering that normal muffins have at least 25% sugars
> ...


@NoCarb. I've just posted low carb recipes for English muffins - mini choc cake - and ground almond & walnut scones - in recipes thread.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Almond flour in fact IS ground almonds - they just call if 'flour' in America.  Aldi are usually the cheapest source - and the muffin recipe is really easy - but the one I use, you bake in a normal oven rather than nuke.  Main thing using almonds instead of wheat flour is that it needs more moisture, hence you almost melt the butter rather than creaming, and use a goodly dollop of yogurt in it as well as the eggs.  The baking powder is essential and err on the side of heaped spoonfuls for it!
> 
> The one I use you can make savoury versions of instead of sweet ones, and cheesy ones are delish.
> 
> ...


I tried to join this support group but my browser is telling me it is not secure


----------



## Radders (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Almond flour in fact IS ground almonds - they just call if 'flour' in America.



I bought some almond flour from Holland and Barret and it appears to be different. The fibre content and carb content are both about 25% lower than the ground almonds and the fat is a tiny bit higher, but maybe that's just the variation between the brands.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

How odd.  Was it more expensive?

At any rate , the above recipe works fine with ground - and no odd 'marzipan taint' in the savoury ones (our faves are cheese and red onion)


----------



## Radders (Mar 27, 2017)

trophywench said:


> How odd.  Was it more expensive?
> 
> At any rate , the above recipe works fine with ground - and no odd 'marzipan taint' in the savoury ones (our faves are cheese and red onion)



Eye wateringly expensive, only mitigated by getting something else for half price in their offer! To be honest I suspect the differences might just be because larger, less sweet almonds were used resulting in less skin and less sugar. I love almonds and was quite disappointed that there was no discernible almond flavour in the things I've made with it!


----------

